# ipfw nat on amd64



## mgp (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,
I've noticed that the new kernel NAT is somehow not present in my FreeBSD-amd64

I was running 7-STABLE and it wasn't there
now I'm running CURRENT and it's still not there...


```
# ipfw add nat 123 all from any to any
ipfw: getsockopt(IP_FW_ADD): Invalid argument
# ipfw nat 123 config ip 10.0.0.1
ipfw: setsockopt(IP_FW_NAT_CFG): Invalid argument
# ipfw nat show config
ipfw: getsockopt(IP_FW_GET_CONFIG): Invalid argument
```

and this is in my kernel config


```
options IPFIREWALL
options IPFIREWALL_FORWARD
options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
```

am I missing something or this functionality is still not in FreeBSD-amd64


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD myhost.org 8.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT #0: Thu Dec  4 14:28:54 EET 2008     myuser@myhost.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/Ss-CURRENT  amd64
```


----------



## VitalyMoiseev (Dec 9, 2008)

add to kernel config:

```
options         IPFIREWALL_NAT          #ipfw kernel nat support
options         LIBALIAS
```


----------



## mgp (Dec 9, 2008)

oh I didn't know about those options, thank you
I'll try them out
however I noticed that I also miss the "tag/untag/tagged" actions
are there other kernel options about that "tag" functionality ?

10x


----------



## VitalyMoiseev (Dec 9, 2008)

chek all:

```
options         IPFIREWALL              #firewall
   options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE      #enable logging to syslogd(8)
   options         IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT    #allow everything by default
   options         IPDIVERT
   options         IPFIREWALL_FORWARD
   options         DUMMYNET
   options         IPFIREWALL_NAT          #ipfw kernel nat support
   options         LIBALIAS
```


----------

